# KRISTI Brochures & Spec Sheets



## Melensdad

*NOTICE TO ALL KRISTI SNOWCAT OWNERS:  *The ForumsForums has free copies of the KT-2 / KT-3 Operators Manual as well as some Supplimental Information.  *These Manuals are given away FREE *to any member of the Forums who requests them.  They are in digital form and we will ship them out on CD-Rom disks.  If you need a copy, simply send me a PM and I will make sure you get a copy.  _If you have any additional information, manuals, suppliments or even pages you have made up to document repairs or operations, we would appreciate it if you would share them with us so we can distribute them to other Kristi owners.

_"Caroth" posted that there were something like 300 Kristis built, and something like 180 of them were KT3s when he was a member in good standing here.  Later he posted on The Samba website that 110 Kristi KT3s were built and the total production was about 180.  I'm not sure if that was for both Kristi Colorado and Kristi Washington.

For information about KRISTI SNOWCATS, there is a nice WIKIPEDIA page worth reading, it should be noted that BigAl, one of the biggest contributors of Kristi information here at the forums deserves much credit for the Wikipedia article: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kristi_Snowcat*Kristi Snowcat*

*From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia*

                                                                           A small personal SNOWCAT called the *KRISTI* was commercially built in Colorado between the years 1956 and 1968. The company changed ownership and moved to Washington and continued production. Production was always on a small scale, and the products were very innovative. The most refined of the Kristi Snowcats was the last produced and the least successful commercially. The total number of *KRISTI* SNOWCATS made is in dispute, one source claimed over 300 but then recanted that and revised it to less than 200 when he responded to an inquiry. The company was innovative but not successful and appears to have struggled. Of the total production snowcats, the most popular model was the *KT3*, of which approximately 110 were built (but again, that source has revised his own numbers). Production numbers are further muddled because of the change in ownership of the company and the moving of the production facilities). A slightly smaller version of the KT3 was called the *KT2*. Both the *KT2* and *KT3* were powered by *VW* air cooled 4 cylinder engines, it is reported that a small percentage may have been powered by Porsche engines. The *KT2* and *KT3* shared mechanicals and even shared the same operators manual. The *VW* engine developed 32 horsepower.

 Various different sales brochures make different claims about the transmissions used. It is therefore possible to find a KT3 with either 8 or 9 forward gears, and either 4 or 3 reverse gears. The units with 8 forward/4 reverse had a High-Low range ratio of 7:1. All used joystick controls in a V shaped arrangement that were centered under tachometer.
 Specifications for the *KRISTI KT3* stated that it was 11' long, 7'4" wide and had a height of 5'9" with an empty weight of 2095 pounds. The KT3 was configured for 5 passengers and imparted 0.46 PSI of pressure onto the snow. It had a maximum cargo/passanger capacity of 1,500 pounds and a towing capacity of 2000 pounds. With a fuel capacity of 20 gallons of gasoline, it claims 15 to 18 hours of operating time and a top speed of 20 mph.

The *KT3* claimed the ability to climb a 100% grade with full load when not on the snow. It claimed the ability to climb a 70% grade in snow conditions with a full load and in soft snow it claims the ability to traverse a side slope with a 60% grade. The _Kristi action_ adjustable track suspension will hold the cabin level on slopes with up to a 25% grade.

*Kristi* also manufactured tilt bed trailers that could carry the *KT3* model. One of these trailer is currently in California in disrepair and appears to have been modified to carry hay. The current owner intends to restore the trailer. Curiously, the trailer uses the same tires as the KT3 uses.

A large *Kristi*, designated the *KT4*, was built as an amphibious machine and was built in small numbers. It was powered by a modestly sized 6 cylinder *Chevrolet Corvair* automobile engine. Reportedly less than 20 of these *KT4* units were built and they were offered in 2 series between the years 1961 and 1965. KT4s were designed for snow, sand and general ground use, while some units were built with the amphibious configuration and were designated as *KT4A* models. The *KT4* was available with a fully enclosed fiberglass cabin, while the amphibious *KT4A* model had and open top configuration. There are no reported *KT4*s currently in Europe and no records of them have been found in either Arctic or Antarctic expeditions or research. It is possible that only 2 or perhaps 3 of these units exist. An un-restored open top version is known to be in Idaho, at least one enclosed version is reported to exist.

A small percentage of the total production of the *KRISTI* snowcats are known to have survived to this date. Many are in disrepair. They show up at various farm auctions and for sale from time to time and sell for very modest prices. It appears that they have no collector value. At least one *KT3* is known to have been recently exported to Switzerland and the owner reports that it will be restored.

The *Kristi* company effectively fell apart do to the untimely death of its founder in an airplane crash. Further, loan documents from 1962 show the company was in debt to the *Jefferson County Bank of Colorado*.

An early operators manual for *Kristi KT2* and *KT3* units provides the following information in its introduction and contains no copyright marks (the original punctuation and spelling errors are retained for authenticity):
_The development of the KRISTI snow vehicles began in early 1947 in the form of a very unique snow plane. This propeller driven vehicle utilized a control by which the operator could tilt the machine from side to side in effect raising one ski and lowering the other to negotiate up to 45 degree side slopes and permit high speed turns without skidding. This tilting and edging of the skis after the manner of a skier was called "Ski-Action". Since it could do a "Christi" up or down hill, the trade name "KRISTI" was adopted._

_Because of the demand for a higher capacity machine with the ability to cope with mud, rocks and general off-the-road terrain conditions the KRISTI track machine was developed. The present KRISTI track models still retain the "Ski-Action" now hydraulically controlled. They also keep the light weight and the trouble free operation afforded by an air cooled engine and a very compact drive system. The tubular steel frame and fiberglass body allow maximum functional design for ruggedness with capacity and beauty. The unique suspension and track system gives full contact over extreme terrain with maximum flotation and traction for operating over the most difficult terrain conditions of snow, mud and swamp._

_Because the KRISTI is primarily used to travel into inaccessable areas, where an hours' ride may be equivalent to a days' walk, dependability is extremely important. The KRISTI has been designed and built with dependability of primary importance; however, it is advisable, as in aircraft, to do preventative maintenance as may be found necessary by periodic checks; especially before long trips. The operator should ahve a working knowledge of the KRISTI machine as well as know the basic operating procedure for the best results._​A model *KWT* was built using a Chevrolet 1/2 ton pick-up truck chassis and a 6 cylinder engine with a 4 speed transmission. It was proclaimed as a vehicle which can be used on the road as a wheel vehicle or off the road as a track vehicle for snow, mud and sand travel by farmers, ranchers, utilities, ski areas and sportsmen. While one prototype was built, this unit never saw commercial production and is a commercial failure. The prototype exists in storage to this day.

Eventually the *KRISTI* company was sold to 7 Boeing engineers who attempted to revive the company in Washington state. There are 2 known address for the Washington state location. One early brochure provides a Post Office Box location in Levenworth, Washington while some later information shows it located in Redmond, Washington.


While based in Washington a new model was developed as an improved *KT3* but was later called the *KT7*. The *KT7* was a mid engine Ford powered snowcat, of which only 4 were built. The *KT7* was tested by the US Air Force for use but failed to meet the 20mph speed requirements. The company ceased operations shortly thereafter. Of the 4 known units, only body #004 is known to have been modestly successful and currently operates in California and Idaho and is owned by a retired rancher who is restoring it, while also upgrading its components. There were many design flaws reported in this unit and have been corrected during the upgrade. According to the owner of the *KT7*, the length is 12'1" while it is 8'2" wide to the outside of the tracks. The fiberglass body is 4'1" wide. Its height (lowered) is 5'6" and (raised) is 6'4" providing a ground clearance (raised) of 16". The weight is 3225 pound empty with a payload capacity of 1800 pounds. The Ford Industrial engine, being 104 cu.in., developed 80hp. An early sales brochure stated a V-6 engine would be available as a special order. The *KT7* carried 21 gallons of gasoline.

*KRISTI* failed to compete successfully with the *Tucker Sno-Cat Corporation*, which was also American based in in production at the same time. Tucker Sno-Cat is currently one of the most successful snowcat manufacturers in the world today. Other notable snowcats of the same era were the *Aktiv SNOW TRAC*, which, like the *KRISTI KT2* and *KT3* were powered by *VW* and *Porsche* engines. The *SNOW TRAC* was successfully used in explorations in the Antarctic and the Arctic and attained production numbers of 2000 units and only ceased production in 1981 when *VW* discontinued the European production of the engines used to power the *SNOW TRAC* machines. *BOMBARDIER*, of Canada, was also wildly successful and is still in business today making aircraft, snowmobiles, ATVs and watercraft. While Kristi was generally unsuccessful, it did outlive and out produce other companies that developed "snowplanes" largely because early in the life of the company they switched production from snowplanes to snowcats. Kristi Washington's KT7 model likely would be a viable snowcat today if it was still in production. It has reasonable capacity for passengers and gear and enough hydraulic output to operate grooming implements.
​Safety One has several Kristi bits of information posted.  Their site is probably well known by all who own a Kristi, but I figured I would post their pages here for all to see.

Certainly a visit to the *Safety One website* would be a good follow up to anyone interested in any brand of Snow Vehicle.


----------



## Melensdad

This is another one from *Safety One*.

This shows an updated body style of the KT-3.  I wonder if any of these were ever build?  I've only seen the old style body, but never anything about this body style other than this one black and white image.

Anyone seen one of these?  Or is it possible that this brochure is inaccurate and the actual vehicle produced was the KT-7 when it finally made it into production?


----------



## Melensdad

The logo below is one that I scanned and cleaned up in Photoshop with new text to make it more clear.  I scanned this from one of my Kristi manuals.  I've been fortunate to have gotten an original instruction manual that was lent to me.  I have the manual scanned and if any Kristi owners need a manual I will be happy to send you a CD Rom that has a complete manual on it, plus some additional information about tracks and other information compiled over several years of actual use.  The information was provided by our members here and we like to share!


----------



## BigAl RIP

B_Skurka said:
			
		

> This is another one from Safety One.
> 
> This shows an updated body style of the KT-3. I wonder if any of these were ever build? I've only seen the old style body, but never anything about this body style other than this one black and white image.
> 
> Anyone seen one of these? Or is it possible that this brochure is inaccurate and the actual vehicle produced was the KT-7 when it finally made it into production?


 

 Bob ,
    You are right ! This is a miss print . This is actually a KT7 .
 Allen


----------



## BigAl RIP

B_Skurka said:
			
		

> Safety One has several Kristi bits of information posted. Their site is probably well known by all who own a Kristi, but I figured I would post their pages here for all to see.
> 
> Certainly a visit to the *Safety One website* would be a good follow up to anyone interested in any brand of Snow Vehicle.


 
Bob,
That KWT is the only one that Kristi ever built ! It is sitting in a storage container in Denver Colorado .It has been stored for 20 years !  I have talked with the owner and it is suppose to be in perfect condition . He drove it into the container . I have offered to buy it from him ,but so far he is undecided .
 Allen


----------



## Melensdad

Allen,
What do you think about the Kristi "Improved KT3-300A" brochure in Post #2 above?  Is it possible that what they have shown is actually the vehicle that became your KT 7?


----------



## BigAl RIP

B_Skurka said:
			
		

> Allen,
> What do you think about the Kristi "Improved KT3-300A" brochure in Post #2 above? Is it possible that what they have shown is actually the vehicle that became your KT 7?


 

 Bob ,
 I do believe that the picture is a KT7 and not A KT3 as shown . Also my KT7 plate has the number 301A after it so it reads KT7-301A . 
    I own a KT 3 and I think there is to much difference in the two for Kristi to have planned on using the KT3 model name again on such a new radical different design.


----------



## Melensdad

BigAl said:
			
		

> Bob ,
> I do believe that the picture is a KT7 and not A KT3 as shown . Also my KT7 plate has the number 301A after it so it reads KT7-301A .
> I own a KT 3 and I think there is to much difference in the two for Kristi to have planned on using the KT3 model name again on such a new radical different design.


I figured the advertisement was a mis-print.  The KT7 is a mid-engine, water cooled machine while the KT3 is a front engine air cooled machine.  Further, the dimensions of the ad indicate it is a KT7 even if the fine print calls it a KT3.


----------



## Melensdad

Thanks to Gary, our very own "Old Salt" we have an original scan of a KT-7 brochure, along with a survery form that went along with the brochure.


----------



## Melensdad

Here are some brochures from the *SAFETY ONE website*.  

The folks over at SAFETY ONE have some of the coolest training sessions I've ever seen.  I know Mike has taken at least one of their classes.  SAFETY ONE has several divisions, they sell snow-cats, they offer rescue training for tower workers, snow cat operators and even helicopter training.  Their website is definately worth a visit.  Link to *Safety One Snow Training*.

Link to *Safety One Used Snow Cat Gallery*

Here is also an interesting link, this is the *HISTORIC SNOW CAT GALLERY* page!  Totally cool stuff if you like old machines.


----------



## Melensdad

Here is another brochure from the folks at *SAFETY ONE*.

It should also be pointed out that if you want a complete winter wilderness survival kit, the folks at Safety One also sell those.  Here is a link to the survival gear that they offer for sale.  As I cat around in far more civilized areas I really don't need this type of survival gear since I can probably walk to an occupied dwelling if I break down anywhere near where I live, but for you folks in the mountain and remote regions the Safety One stuff is worthy of consideration.  *Safety One Survival Gear.*


----------



## Snowcat Operations

I recieved my first snowcat training from http://www.safetyoneinc.com/index.html
They are great guys! Lots of knowledge and first class training. Art Seely is the owner and does and great job. They also have some cool Snowcats available. If they have something you like call Barb at Saftey One. She is the sales rep.. I also reccomend that you get hands on training from them offered in one of there classes. If you have never driven a snowcat and are planning on buying one I highly reccomend them for that training


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Anyone know the status of the Kristi truck?


----------



## BigAl RIP

Snowcat Operations said:


> Anyone know the status of the Kristi truck?


 
  Mike ,
 I talked with the KWT owner about 2 months ago . He has decided to keep it and supposenly is going to be rebuilding it with the help of some old Kristi Workers . Care to guess who that might be ..........?  He told me it would be enter in some upcoming truck show in Denver this Summer . I got $100 bucks that says that is a crock if he is waiting on *a certain someone* to help . All mouth and no action is all the owner will get from him .I sure hope he gets it restored . It would be something to see .


----------



## Snowcat Operations

I heard the same thing from another party but wasnt sure if they started yet.  Yah I too have my money right next to yours.  ANY takers?  Hope the old man doesnt get to heart broke when they are NO SHOWS!  Then we could go in and really complete it!  Oh well I am sure he has been filled with total CRAP from "THEM" by now.  BUT we will see.


----------



## berg

I don't see anything about a Kristi KT2A..... I see a 3A listed..

what is the difference between a KT2 and a KT2a?


----------



## Bobcat

I don't think there was a KT-3A. A KT-2A is a cross between a KT-2 and a KT-3. It has the running gear of a KT-2 and the cab of a KT-3, but the gear and cab are both shortened compared to the KT-2/KT-3.


----------



## Helmsman38

I thought a present photo of the KT7-301A  would be fitting for this thread.


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

Kristi KT7 said:


> I thought a present photo of the KT7-301A  would be fitting for this thread.



It looks so natural in that picture, is it mating season?  you just never know when another KT7 may arrive.


----------



## Cidertom

MNoutdoors said:


> It looks so natural in that picture, is it mating season?  you just never know when another KT7 may arrive.



been here before: http://www.forumsforums.com/3_9/showthread.php?t=63434&highlight=el+camino


----------



## KT3survivor

ok so i know there are alot of different opinions out there.  but the DOT kristi log book is the only realistic source we have with any actual data that can be cross checked against the surviving machines. Taking that I tallied  every serial number I had access to and came up with the Kristi production numbers from colorado and what we know about washington.

KS-1 snowplane = 7
Ber-Kat                = 7
KT-2                      = 28
KT-2A                   = 7
KT-3                      = 108
KT-3A                   = 1
KT-3M                  = 1
KT-4                      = 9
KT-4A                   = 9
KT-4G                   = 2
KT-4JC                 = 1
KT-W                    = 1
KT-6                      = 1
KT-7                      = 4
Total units produced from '56-'66 was 182 with the KT-7'S built in washington in '73 making the grand total 186. I am only counting documented serial numbers but this does include all prototypes that were given a number, scrapped or not.  

disclaimer: what little info the log book says about each serial number checks out.  I have looked into a couple kt3's I know of that are not included in the "surviving registry" but the build specs and serial numbers coincide with the DOT list.

Im not interested in who said what differently or how many times its changed.  I just want the true hard numbers.  If more KT-3's were built in washington, there should be some serial numbers to back up these claims. if you have a KT-3 with a serial number higher than  #180 lets see it, that could be a washington built kt3.  but untill we actually see one, we can only say that 4 new serial numbers were produced in washington.  





Im particularly interested in the KT-3A and KT-3M.  Not much info about these but id like to know what distinguished them from a regular KT-3.  id also like to know what made the KT-6 different as there is very little info on this model.


----------



## KT3survivor

found this on ebay.  need to translate the text.


----------



## PJL

*  Gipfelsturmer translates to, conqueror of a/the peak

I can't read the rest of it.   
*


----------



## KT3survivor

sorry those screen shots are pretty low quality once attached.  maybe this will work better








cant make the smaller text ledgible without buying it


----------



## PJL

Over the remaining surface of the mighty Otemma glacier between Montblanc and Matterhorn leads a new track. Far above, we saw a red coaster, which just disappears behind cliffs at about 30 km / h speed, to climb the hill to the mountaineer hut of Chanrion at 2460 meters. Soon there are some canned food in the boiling water above the hearth. Four men lift the glass with ice-cold Johannisberger. They celebrate the


Something like this.  From Google Translate, I didn't translate it myself.  .


----------



## PJL

"In the magical world of the eternal snow, the test ride of the Chenilette Kristi, the best climber among the caterpillar vehicles."

Here is the part that's in photo.


----------



## Helmsman38

I would love to have that KT7 stuff  




Melensdad said:


> *NOTICE TO ALL KRISTI SNOWCAT OWNERS:  *The ForumsForums has free copies of the KT-2 / KT-3 Operators Manual as well as some Supplimental Information.  *These Manuals are given away FREE *to any member of the Forums who requests them.  They are in digital form and we will ship them out on CD-Rom disks.  If you need a copy, simply send me a PM and I will make sure you get a copy.  _If you have any additional information, manuals, suppliments or even pages you have made up to document repairs or operations, we would appreciate it if you would share them with us so we can distribute them to other Kristi owners.
> 
> _"Caroth" posted that there were something like 300 Kristis built, and something like 180 of them were KT3s when he was a member in good standing here.  Later he posted on The Samba website that 110 Kristi KT3s were built and the total production was about 180.  I'm not sure if that was for both Kristi Colorado and Kristi Washington.
> 
> For information about KRISTI SNOWCATS, there is a nice WIKIPEDIA page worth reading, it should be noted that BigAl, one of the biggest contributors of Kristi information here at the forums deserves much credit for the Wikipedia article: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kristi_Snowcat*Kristi Snowcat*
> 
> *From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia*
> 
> A small personal SNOWCAT called the *KRISTI* was commercially built in Colorado between the years 1956 and 1968. The company changed ownership and moved to Washington and continued production. Production was always on a small scale, and the products were very innovative. The most refined of the Kristi Snowcats was the last produced and the least successful commercially. The total number of *KRISTI* SNOWCATS made is in dispute, one source claimed over 300 but then recanted that and revised it to less than 200 when he responded to an inquiry. The company was innovative but not successful and appears to have struggled. Of the total production snowcats, the most popular model was the *KT3*, of which approximately 110 were built (but again, that source has revised his own numbers). Production numbers are further muddled because of the change in ownership of the company and the moving of the production facilities). A slightly smaller version of the KT3 was called the *KT2*. Both the *KT2* and *KT3* were powered by *VW* air cooled 4 cylinder engines, it is reported that a small percentage may have been powered by Porsche engines. The *KT2* and *KT3* shared mechanicals and even shared the same operators manual. The *VW* engine developed 32 horsepower.
> 
> Various different sales brochures make different claims about the transmissions used. It is therefore possible to find a KT3 with either 8 or 9 forward gears, and either 4 or 3 reverse gears. The units with 8 forward/4 reverse had a High-Low range ratio of 7:1. All used joystick controls in a V shaped arrangement that were centered under tachometer.
> Specifications for the *KRISTI KT3* stated that it was 11' long, 7'4" wide and had a height of 5'9" with an empty weight of 2095 pounds. The KT3 was configured for 5 passengers and imparted 0.46 PSI of pressure onto the snow. It had a maximum cargo/passanger capacity of 1,500 pounds and a towing capacity of 2000 pounds. With a fuel capacity of 20 gallons of gasoline, it claims 15 to 18 hours of operating time and a top speed of 20 mph.
> 
> The *KT3* claimed the ability to climb a 100% grade with full load when not on the snow. It claimed the ability to climb a 70% grade in snow conditions with a full load and in soft snow it claims the ability to traverse a side slope with a 60% grade. The _Kristi action_ adjustable track suspension will hold the cabin level on slopes with up to a 25% grade.
> 
> *Kristi* also manufactured tilt bed trailers that could carry the *KT3* model. One of these trailer is currently in California in disrepair and appears to have been modified to carry hay. The current owner intends to restore the trailer. Curiously, the trailer uses the same tires as the KT3 uses.
> 
> A large *Kristi*, designated the *KT4*, was built as an amphibious machine and was built in small numbers. It was powered by a modestly sized 6 cylinder *Chevrolet Corvair* automobile engine. Reportedly less than 20 of these *KT4* units were built and they were offered in 2 series between the years 1961 and 1965. KT4s were designed for snow, sand and general ground use, while some units were built with the amphibious configuration and were designated as *KT4A* models. The *KT4* was available with a fully enclosed fiberglass cabin, while the amphibious *KT4A* model had and open top configuration. There are no reported *KT4*s currently in Europe and no records of them have been found in either Arctic or Antarctic expeditions or research. It is possible that only 2 or perhaps 3 of these units exist. An un-restored open top version is known to be in Idaho, at least one enclosed version is reported to exist.
> 
> A small percentage of the total production of the *KRISTI* snowcats are known to have survived to this date. Many are in disrepair. They show up at various farm auctions and for sale from time to time and sell for very modest prices. It appears that they have no collector value. At least one *KT3* is known to have been recently exported to Switzerland and the owner reports that it will be restored.
> 
> The *Kristi* company effectively fell apart do to the untimely death of its founder in an airplane crash. Further, loan documents from 1962 show the company was in debt to the *Jefferson County Bank of Colorado*.
> 
> An early operators manual for *Kristi KT2* and *KT3* units provides the following information in its introduction and contains no copyright marks (the original punctuation and spelling errors are retained for authenticity):
> _The development of the KRISTI snow vehicles began in early 1947 in the form of a very unique snow plane. This propeller driven vehicle utilized a control by which the operator could tilt the machine from side to side in effect raising one ski and lowering the other to negotiate up to 45 degree side slopes and permit high speed turns without skidding. This tilting and edging of the skis after the manner of a skier was called "Ski-Action". Since it could do a "Christi" up or down hill, the trade name "KRISTI" was adopted._
> 
> _Because of the demand for a higher capacity machine with the ability to cope with mud, rocks and general off-the-road terrain conditions the KRISTI track machine was developed. The present KRISTI track models still retain the "Ski-Action" now hydraulically controlled. They also keep the light weight and the trouble free operation afforded by an air cooled engine and a very compact drive system. The tubular steel frame and fiberglass body allow maximum functional design for ruggedness with capacity and beauty. The unique suspension and track system gives full contact over extreme terrain with maximum flotation and traction for operating over the most difficult terrain conditions of snow, mud and swamp._
> 
> _Because the KRISTI is primarily used to travel into inaccessable areas, where an hours' ride may be equivalent to a days' walk, dependability is extremely important. The KRISTI has been designed and built with dependability of primary importance; however, it is advisable, as in aircraft, to do preventative maintenance as may be found necessary by periodic checks; especially before long trips. The operator should ahve a working knowledge of the KRISTI machine as well as know the basic operating procedure for the best results._​A model *KWT* was built using a Chevrolet 1/2 ton pick-up truck chassis and a 6 cylinder engine with a 4 speed transmission. It was proclaimed as a vehicle which can be used on the road as a wheel vehicle or off the road as a track vehicle for snow, mud and sand travel by farmers, ranchers, utilities, ski areas and sportsmen. While one prototype was built, this unit never saw commercial production and is a commercial failure. The prototype exists in storage to this day.
> 
> Eventually the *KRISTI* company was sold to 7 Boeing engineers who attempted to revive the company in Washington state. There are 2 known address for the Washington state location. One early brochure provides a Post Office Box location in Levenworth, Washington while some later information shows it located in Redmond, Washington.
> 
> 
> While based in Washington a new model was developed as an improved *KT3* but was later called the *KT7*. The *KT7* was a mid engine Ford powered snowcat, of which only 4 were built. The *KT7* was tested by the US Air Force for use but failed to meet the 20mph speed requirements. The company ceased operations shortly thereafter. Of the 4 known units, only body #004 is known to have been modestly successful and currently operates in California and Idaho and is owned by a retired rancher who is restoring it, while also upgrading its components. There were many design flaws reported in this unit and have been corrected during the upgrade. According to the owner of the *KT7*, the length is 12'1" while it is 8'2" wide to the outside of the tracks. The fiberglass body is 4'1" wide. Its height (lowered) is 5'6" and (raised) is 6'4" providing a ground clearance (raised) of 16". The weight is 3225 pound empty with a payload capacity of 1800 pounds. The Ford Industrial engine, being 104 cu.in., developed 80hp. An early sales brochure stated a V-6 engine would be available as a special order. The *KT7* carried 21 gallons of gasoline.
> 
> *KRISTI* failed to compete successfully with the *Tucker Sno-Cat Corporation*, which was also American based in in production at the same time. Tucker Sno-Cat is currently one of the most successful snowcat manufacturers in the world today. Other notable snowcats of the same era were the *Aktiv SNOW TRAC*, which, like the *KRISTI KT2* and *KT3* were powered by *VW* and *Porsche* engines. The *SNOW TRAC* was successfully used in explorations in the Antarctic and the Arctic and attained production numbers of 2000 units and only ceased production in 1981 when *VW* discontinued the European production of the engines used to power the *SNOW TRAC* machines. *BOMBARDIER*, of Canada, was also wildly successful and is still in business today making aircraft, snowmobiles, ATVs and watercraft. While Kristi was generally unsuccessful, it did outlive and out produce other companies that developed "snowplanes" largely because early in the life of the company they switched production from snowplanes to snowcats. Kristi Washington's KT7 model likely would be a viable snowcat today if it was still in production. It has reasonable capacity for passengers and gear and enough hydraulic output to operate grooming implements.
> ​Safety One has several Kristi bits of information posted.  Their site is probably well known by all who own a Kristi, but I figured I would post their pages here for all to see.
> 
> Certainly a visit to the *Safety One website* would be a good follow up to anyone interested in any brand of Snow Vehicle.


----------



## Helmsman38

Melensdad said:


> This is another one from *Safety One*.
> 
> This shows an updated body style of the KT-3.  I wonder if any of these were ever build?  I've only seen the old style body, but never anything about this body style other than this one black and white image.
> 
> Anyone seen one of these?  Or is it possible that this brochure is inaccurate and the actual vehicle produced was the KT-7 when it finally made it into production?



This would lead me to believe at the time the brochure was printed they intended to use the KT-3 A 300 name.  I always wondered about this and when the KT-7 model was adopted.  Pontoon Princess I'm told bought all that was left of the wearhouse but not sure she has dug through all the blue prints.....


----------



## Helmsman38

KT-7 #004 out for a spin around the block in Bellingham, WA.

Link      https://youtu.be/zwsCXzs8mMs


----------



## Pontoon Princess

Kristi KT7 said:


> KT-7 #004 out for a spin around the block in Bellingham, WA.
> 
> Link      https://youtu.be/zwsCXzs8mMs



and will you be spinning the KT-7 around this WINTER....


----------



## Helmsman38

It will likely sit in a dark corner collecting dust while on a trickle charger and periodic engine run times of 30 minutes. Doubt it will see the light of the day. You know that UV is hard on the rubber tracks. lol


----------



## Pontoon Princess

Kristi KT7 said:


> It will likely sit in a dark corner collecting dust while on a trickle charger and periodic engine run times of 30 minutes. Doubt it will see the light of the day. You know that UV is hard on the rubber tracks. lol



noooooooooooooo.....

please do let become a garage queen, it is so kewl.....

and more importantly, are you coming to any sno-cat jamborees??? 

if not, i am going to really miss you...

do you need a Tucker Sno-cat???

remember you meet the nicest people in a Tucker Sno-cat... 

with more smiles per mile in a Tucker Sno-cat...

stay orange and Tucker Sno-cat on...


----------



## Melensdad

Link to our page showing a Jalopnik article -->  https://www.forumsforums.com/threads/new-jalopnik-article-kristi-kt3-weirdest-air-cooled-vw.87931/

PLEASE be sure to visit the Jalopnik website for the original article. They have lots of cool stuff there!


----------



## Rover’n

This KRISTI KT-2 was purchased by the Montana Department of Transportation in 1958. Image is from the MT Historical Society photo archives. I have a request into the agency historian about the purposes for the machine. I have been told informally that it may have been used for recon ahead of the major spring plowing events on closed passes such as Beartooth outside of Yellowstone and Going-to-the-Sun In Glacier Nat’l Park.


----------

